
Rocket-fast TypeScript raises the microcontroller game - jamesadevine
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/rocket-fast-embedded-typescript-for-makecode-arcade/
======
jakear
This looks very interesting. If all it takes is dropping “with, eval, and
prototype inheritance” to get fast and efficient JS execution, I’m all for it.

